# under car sealing? waxoyl



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

witht the snow + rain just around the corner 
whats best for stoping rust under the car?

waxoyl
Hammerite with added waxoyl
or somthing else

thanks


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

What car?

I use clear Waxoyl under my Defender - works a treat but a bit messy. Luckily you can work under them without needing a ramp!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I used waxoyl the past year or so and was not impressed, went all dry and flaked off, adhesion to surface rust was also extremely poor.

Now use Bilt Hamber UB sprayed on...


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

mgf and/ or a vauxhall astra

dont think i would want to use the spray, would rather paint it on with a brush

thanks


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Strothow said:


> I used waxoyl the past year or so and was not impressed, went all dry and flaked off, adhesion to surface rust was also extremely poor.
> 
> Now use Bilt Hamber UB sprayed on...


Did you heat it up properly?

Super - not tried that but am sure it works okay. Most Defender owners use Waxoyl (if they care for it!) so it must be decent.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

super_cds said:


> mgf and/ or a vauxhall astra
> 
> dont think i would want to use the spray, would rather paint it on with a brush
> 
> thanks


They do a form that you can paint on too if thats how you want to go, i prefer to spray, gets into more nooks and crannies and the finish looks more proffesional...



335dAND110XS said:


> Did you heat it up properly?
> 
> Super - not tried that but am sure it works okay. Most Defender owners use Waxoyl (if they care for it!) so it must be decent.


Yep, all old underseal was scraped off, and the metal was degreased with white spirts, metal all dried off with a heat gun, and the waxoyl warmed in boiling water...

Bear in mind the car has only covered about 1500 miles in the time since it was applied and now there is not much left...

prefer the finish that UB leaves too personally.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I use waxoyl and used a brush so I had some control over where it went,
Prep, prep and then prep again, its the only way to really do a good job imo,
Keeping it like water was the key for me and I love the rubber feel finish lol,

The vectra was done about 8 years ago and is still fine, I do keep it pretty well rinsed but nothing else.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

bilt hamber is far, far superior to waxoyl


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

clean to bare metal then red oxide, etch prime, stone chip,paint and laquer

thats what ive got on mine


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

waxoyl is superb IF, and i mean IF, you can use it via a spray gun and compressor. the poor hand held thing you get with it is total pants

i did my RS a couple of days after i got it, and did it again bang on 2 years later (last week actually ) and it was still there protecting what i sprayed it on, i just wish i had sprayed it on EVERYTHING underneath :lol:

using it via an airline, is very messy, it went all over my paint, and my windows  (like overspray) so i defo suggest doing it just before a big detail. or cover the paint up beforehand


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i've just used the black waxoyl spraycan to do the rear axle / hub assembly / shockers etc on my clio, doesn't half neaten the rusty bits up


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I did complete underside of my Rav this summer ....well the 2 weeks that wasn't peeing down and was fairly warm.... with black Waxoyl under the car looks superb.As said preperation pays you back lots,and cover body work if you can it's a pig to get off.Can highly recomend you taking the time and trouble to do this but cover up well latex gloves overalls wooly hat etc.The member who said it flaked off was very unfortunate i've used Waxoyl for over 20 years and never experienced or even heard of this before.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

GSD said:


> I did complete underside of my Rav this summer ....well the 2 weeks that wasn't peeing down and was fairly warm.... with black Waxoyl under the car looks superb.As said preperation pays you back lots,and cover body work if you can it's a pig to get off.Can highly recomend you taking the time and trouble to do this but cover up well latex gloves overalls wooly hat etc.The member who said it flaked off was very unfortunate i've used Waxoyl for over 20 years and never experienced or even heard of this before.


Well i've used it on 2 cars now, applied to dry, clean metal, in warm weather, and it has been very very dissapointing.

BH all the way now.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few questions, saves starting a new thread.

Im looking at undersealing my civic in the next few weeks for winter and also peace of mind.

I have used this previously for the wheel arches, and found it to be pretty good, 2 thick coats and it has stayed on fine. - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_174441_langId_-1_categoryId_165594

However I want to do behind the bumpers, arch, and all crevices under the car so that it is fully sealed.

Behind the rear bumper there is surface rust, not too bad but some parts are quite inaccessible, is there an underseal product I could buy that will kill the rust aswell as seal, or am I best to remove what I can with wire brush, or a product like Krust (rust remover).

I have access to a ramp and compressor if that makes any difference.

Any product advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> I have a few questions, saves starting a new thread.
> 
> Im looking at undersealing my civic in the next few weeks for winter and also peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Bilt Hamber said that UB has rust inhibitors in it, so will stop it from going any further.

Your other option would be to remove it, or paint it with Hydrate 80 which converts it, then top coat it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Once I use up my Waxoyl, I'll look at the BH stuff - I have their clay and it's very good indeed.

A Defender is a lot more "industrial" than most cars though - everything is on a bigger scale!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> A Defender is a lot more "industrial" than most cars though - everything is on a bigger scale!


How much waxoyl do you use to do your Defender?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Most of a 2.5 litre "pressure" can.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fair enough  its the cross members that are the PITA :lol:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Strothow said:


> I used waxoyl the past year or so and was not impressed, went all dry and flaked off, adhesion to surface rust was also extremely poor.
> 
> Now use Bilt Hamber UB sprayed on...


Is this the stuff you used?

http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Corrosion Prevention&name=dynax-UB


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Dinitrol is good stuff, much better than waxoyl.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Jarw101 said:


> Is this the stuff you used?
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Corrosion Prevention&name=dynax-UB


Yep


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Fair enough  its the cross members that are the PITA :lol:


I got the extension hose thing and am quite bendy/supple! Must look funny from someone who doesn't know what I'm doing!

I've already treated and re-sprayed my rear crossmember and it's only 3.5 years old! Should be good for a fair while now.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> I got the extension hose thing and am quite bendy/supple! Must look funny from someone who doesn't know what I'm doing!
> 
> I've already treated and re-sprayed my rear crossmember and it's only 3.5 years old! Should be good for a fair while now.


I would get some sort of protection on it though think about what your paint looks like 3 years after being sprayed with no love

then imagine being that close to the floor at 80 mph and rubbing against that snow :doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Jason - I Waxoyled it almost as soon as I bought it (so had the previous owner)!

The corrosion was mostly due to a previously fitted roof rack - it was all around the holes (which are meant to be there!) in the rear crossmember.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahh missed that  didnt mean to be rude just dont wanna see anyone naked and vunerable :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

No worries! Takes a bit of getting used to having to give a fairly newish car so much TLC but we love it! Dealer price for the 40k mile service it needs? £606!!! Getting done by an Indy for £350.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> No worries! Takes a bit of getting used to having to give a fairly newish car so much TLC but we love it! Dealer price for the 40k mile service it needs? £606!!! Getting done by an Indy for £350.


Lucky enough to have bought the service managers car  cost in 2 years 2 services and 2 mots oh and an air freshner or 2 :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys, sorry for more questions. Was looking in the garage last night and there is half a can of Wurth Underbody Stone Guard and spray gun which is good. Product details below.

http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_08_0565.pdf - Underbody Stone Guard

Also came across these 3 items.

http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_08_0545.pdf

http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_08_0546.pdf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Car-Bo..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item2a107fd455

These all seem to be spray gun applied, and well known brands.

What would you go for, I was considering the 2nd link as it seems pretty heavy duty.

Again thanks.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> Guys, sorry for more questions. Was looking in the garage last night and there is half a can of Wurth Underbody Stone Guard and spray gun which is good. Product details below.
> 
> http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_08_0565.pdf - Underbody Stone Guard
> 
> ...


You know what i'd buy 

Depending what you apply it to, you want it to have rust inhibitors, to stop surface rust from getting any worse, also, make sure its not an "old" type of underseal which peels.

New ones self heal and do not peel...


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

haha :speechles

Going to order 3 750ml spray cans.

Any DW discount codes?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> haha :speechles
> 
> Going to order 3 750ml spray cans.
> 
> Any DW discount codes?


:thumb:

I don't think so, you get free postage above £60, I got a free can of ferrosol when i ordered 4, i don't know if that was an offer or they just felt genourous!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Found a 10% discount code, also had a balance in my paypal so all is good.

Hoping that 3 - 750ml cans will be enough.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

What/where is the discount code please?


----------

